# Is it possible to send messeges to Seeders in uTorrent?



## go4saket (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I am using uTorrent to doenload a few files (videos) adn unfortunately am stuck in 99.9%. Is there a way to send messeges to the seeders/peers, so that I can beg them to seed for some more time.

Chao...


----------



## meghraj (Sep 20, 2007)

I am using Utorrent from 9 to 10 months but I don't think this is possible.....
to sent message to them because they are on different IPs and in utorrent only IP address is visible...........!!!!


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

bitlord allows u to chat with others dl'ing or seeding stuff using bitlord


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 20, 2007)

xbonez said:
			
		

> bitlord allows u to chat with others dl'ing or seeding stuff using bitlord



....provided the other user is also using bitlord


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2007)

Since you say you're stuck at some percentage, it'd mean there are no seeders. How would you message a seeder when there aren't any? :-\

And 95%+ hangs are too common, generally due to a common missing piece between peers. Those torrents are of no use at all ..


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

haven't i clearly mentioned it??



			
				xbonez said:
			
		

> bitlord allows u to chat with others dl'ing or seeding stuff *using bitlord*


----------



## zyberboy (Sep 20, 2007)

if u r downloading video files u can easily play those files using Gom player without any problem.....or use BS player


----------



## Pragadheesh (Sep 20, 2007)

even i had a similar situation few times... but wid the help of vlc u can be able to see almost the full video except the last few mins...


----------



## xbonez (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, vlc is gud at playing incomplete files


----------



## xbonez (Sep 21, 2007)

dude, 99.9% pe it should work perfectly. try it with vlc player


----------



## go4saket (Sep 22, 2007)

Unfortunately the video I am downloading is in rar format and so I need the complete file.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 22, 2007)

go4saket

Just use winrar & Click on Extract
in the nxt window select "Keep Broken Files" in the bottom left corner

& SAVE SETTINGS

& it should extract it


----------



## Vivek788 (Sep 23, 2007)

thats nice info...I had deleted many rar files that ended up at 99%..lemme try next time...


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2007)

Pragadheesh said:
			
		

> even i had a similar situation few times... but wid the help of vlc u can be able to see almost the full video except the last few mins...



*FYI* d data downloaded thru d bittorrent is *not* transferred in sequential order.

it is downloaded in order of availablity of file parts

so u may have downloaded 99.999999999% of the file and still miss the *startin portion* of d file


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 23, 2007)

Thread starter, you should have read the comments before downloading the file, mostly those which are archived like  rar, zip, iso, daa etc etc.. because these file are sometimes found to be *fake, dummy files *yeah you heard it right fake dummy files.

And some rar files are password protected with no password given. LOL. 


I always read others comment before downloading torrents. 

Recently torrentspy comments are disabled, now slowly moving to mininova.


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2007)

*OFFTOPIC

@hackattack*

d non-availability of seeders has got *nothing* to do with the fact that d file is a dummy file

even legit but rare torrents can face d same problems

and just bcos dey r being distributed as an **.rar or *.zip or *.iso does not* mean dat it ihas to be a dummy file

linux distros are made avalable as *.iso files
so du dat mean dey r fake or dummy files

ur post tho *factually correct* is *totally offtopic* and does nothing to solve our thread starters problem


----------



## Hackattack (Sep 23, 2007)

I already said the author to read comments before downloading, which in 1st place would have saved his precious time.

Most of the times those are fake ones, *not always*. 

Btw what  torrent are you downloading. I might help. 

Bitcomet has a chating option i think(not sure tho).


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2007)

i have seen many fraud dummy files .


----------

